# Let's go!



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll be home visiting the folks over the Christmas holidaze.... Bringing the switch rod and some redfish flies - Probably best bet to start at Pickens or McRae... fishing from shore mostly, might take the boat, but let me know if you want to chuck and duck for some bruisers from the beach. Later tight lines


----------

